# g13 new strain



## fruity86 (Mar 10, 2011)

hello guys has anyone had the order from the promo yet, i just got mine 2 day and the new strain is 
G13lab NL automatic fem 

this is what the site say's
*Sex :* *Feminized
Type :* *Indica, Ruderalis, Indica / Sativa
Flowering :* *Autoflowering
Genetics :* *Auito Northen Lights
Flowering Time :* *Short, Medium
Outdoor Harvest :* 
*Height :* *Short, Medium
THC Level : *
*Characteristics :* *A perfect choice for those who desire a heavy, lethargic stoned effect with Auto Flowering* 


so im thinking its an auto BUT then it say's this the red bit

*G13 Labs NL Automatic  Feminized*
NL Autoflowering Feminized is a result of selective indica breeding carried out by G13 Labs experts. The seeds were specially developed for growers who prefer short bushy plants in their marijuana gardens.
Feminized seeds of Northern Lights have been favourite amongst marijuana fans for years for their easy growing characteristics and great narcotic values. We would definitely recommend these *cannabis seeds* for new growers as it is very forgiving during the vegetative stage and tolerates high temperatures. 
Nearly all promising modern indoor cannabis strains contain NL genes. High flower to leaf ratio, compact buds, good yields and exceptional resin production are all characteristics displayed by this wonderful strain. Plants of this variety are very compact and respond well to any growing methods, they perform well in pot, soil and/or hydroponics setups. Their miniature size makes them ideal for places with limited spaces.
Breeding specialists from that  industry made this  highly suitable for outdoor growing; IT is a fantastic strain for gardens where smell is an unfavorable factor. Purely indica, feminized seeds of *Northern Lights* delivers the finest qualities expected from that variety and remains the strongest marijuana variety in the world, with a nice sweet taste.

After a typical indica flowering of 8-9 weeks, and large flowers turning into chunky nuggets can be expected after a short maturing period. Harvesting when grown outdoors is September-October. 
G 13 Labs seeds Auto NL  is said to be a great yielder - 350-450 gr. per m2 when grown indoors and 600 gr per m2 when grown outside.
Some cannabis growers top the plants to bush them up and *get more cuts for cloning. A free tip - take cuts 20 minutes after fresh watering, you will be nicely surprised with the result.
Northern Lights* feminized is a perfect choice for those who desire a heavy, lethargic stoned effect. The smoke is full bodied yet somewhat neutral in flavour. The taste is pungent with a sweet after taste. As a typical indica the effect is strong, producing a high level of relaxation for the body and the mind.

so is it an auto that or reg it dont make sense to me what would be the point it cloneing an auto ?


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2011)

there's a 'lot' in that description that seems to contradict itself, or is questionable..??...
.."Feminized seeds of Northern Lights have been favourite amongst marijuana fans for years"....."a typical indica flowering of 8-9 weeks"... "the strongest marijuana variety in the world"....
.."Their miniature size makes them ideal"..yet .."600 gr per m2"..
... :confused2:

Actually sounds like a description of "Monkey Paw"    the N. hemi' version of course..


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 10, 2011)

hehe i know it's got to be a type up or they where realy realy baked when they wrote it


----------



## woodydude (Mar 10, 2011)

What variety was your main order Fruity?
That is a different surprise G13 to the one I got so I am wondering if they are either getting rid of seeds that wont sell (I know, I am a cynical *&^%) or they are matching the specials with your main purchase. I got 4 mick & mix feminised strains and got "G13 Labs Hypnotic Feminized" as my surprise.
Peace W


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 10, 2011)

maroc, purple maroc and easy sativa all for outdoors this year hopefully these should be ok with the british weather, im not to botherd about the feebie's just could get my head round the info on the strain hehe


----------



## Jericho (Mar 10, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> What variety was your main order Fruity?
> That is a different surprise G13 to the one I got so I am wondering if they are either getting rid of seeds that wont sell (I know, I am a cynical *&^%) or they are matching the specials with your main purchase. I got 4 mick & mix feminised strains and got "G13 Labs Hypnotic Feminized" as my surprise.
> Peace W



I think they are going from the newest  strains to oldest, If you check attitude sour AK fem and hypnotic fem (2  newest strains) are out of stock. Then next newest is the Northern lights auto. Hehe Most of the g13 strains are now out of stock actually.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 10, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> What variety was your main order Fruity?
> That is a different surprise G13 to the one I got so I am wondering if they are either getting rid of seeds that wont sell (I know, I am a cynical *&^%) or they are matching the specials with your main purchase. I got 4 mick & mix feminised strains and got "G13 Labs Hypnotic Feminized" as my surprise.
> Peace W


 
I placed an order with attitude on Friday, the first day of their promo.  It listed in my cart all of the freebies.  A few hours later someone else bought beans from attitude and listed their freebies.  Even though it was still the first day of the promo and our orders were just a few hours apart he ended up getting a few different strains for freebies than I did.  Let me see if I can dig up the thread and I will link it here.  Also, I noticed that the two new G13 Labs strains each of you got are new to attitude, attitude doesn't even have photos of them up yet so neither of the G13 Labs strains being given away are older seeds that won't sell.

It was dman1234, and even though he placed his order around the same time as me all 3 of the Dinafem freebies he is getting are different.
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54919&page=2

-SSF-


----------



## proto (Mar 10, 2011)

i watched the tude pretty close that day,it took me 5 hours to place my order(og chem and africa kwazulu) and i noticed the ufo's changed a few times. ufo #1 moved to #4 etc..


----------

